# UDEV update and i cannot start anymore

## kamikaze04

Hi,

I've changed to UDEV. Mi disk is SATA, and before changing udev i had this on grub.conf

```

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gh2611 root=/dev/sda3
```

now

```

title  Gentoo_udev

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gen_udev root=/dev/sda3
```

But now i get this when i boot:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)

```

What i am missing? Does the naming of sata devices have changed?

Thanks to all

----------

## kamikaze04

About this found in another topic

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA

i have it not set

----------

